# Girl Mathews Shooters



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

*Anybody out there that has shot all the new Mathews? Female pros/anybody? I need your advice please. Because I am left-handed I do not have the opportunity to "test" shoot bows. They aren't hanging around pro shops, esp the low poundage ones. I have always just ordered them, then found out later whether I liked them or not. Stupid huh?, but necessary.

I have been shooting Mathews for years so already know how the older models feel but the new ones are what I am interested in knowing about- 
particularly the Reezen 6.5 or 7.0, Z7, Hyperlite, Passion, Monster. 

Which of these is easiest to pull (breakover), has the best feeling back-wall (not spongy). 

Any help would be appreciated!!*


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*Help*

I have sold both the Reezen and Monster 7 to a lady customer, She LOVES the Monster7. (says it rolls over a lot smoother than her Reezen)

She ordered it sight unseen and I was nervous she wouldn't like it. But gladly she loved it.

Personally I shoot the Monster 6, kinda wish I had waited on the M7. But I am used to a harder draw, used to shoot a PSE.

Sold several Passions to ladies and the shorter draw ladies really liked it a lot.

I hope this helps you a little.


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

*Thanx*

Yes, that helps. Thanks xforcegirl.


----------



## okpik (Dec 1, 2005)

Isn't it SO frustrating? Women shooters are totally disregarded as a viable market, and so are left-handed shooters. Those of us that are BOTH get the double whammy! The bow shops won't stock women's (or lefty) bows because they don't sell enough of them, but who wants to spend that kind of money on a bow they've never had the chance to shoot?? I won't!

And for those folks that say "just shoot a right-handed bow--that will give you a good idea what the draw cycle is like" I say BALONEY! Just try shooting wrong-handed and see how well you can get the feel for the subtle differences! It's enough to make me tear out my hair!

I have NEVER seen a new left-handed 40-50 pound bow in ANY bow shop I've ever been in. Thank goodness there's a woman within a couple hundred miles of me who just HAPPENS to be left-handed, prefers a 40-50 pound draw, has a draw length of 26.5, and sells her used target bows through the same shop where I shoot regularly. I just picked up a second bow that used to be hers because I had a chance to shoot it to see if it was a good fit. Otherwise I'd be completely out of luck and still shooting my old Genesis Pro!

When will they take us seriously?


----------



## okpik (Dec 1, 2005)

Isn't it SO frustrating? Women shooters are totally disregarded as a viable market, and so are left-handed shooters. Those of us that are BOTH get the double whammy! The bow shops won't stock women's (or lefty) bows because they don't sell enough of them, but who wants to spend that kind of money on a bow they've never had the chance to shoot?? I won't!

And for those folks that say "just shoot a right-handed bow--that will give you a good idea what the draw cycle is like" I say BALONEY! Just try shooting wrong-handed and see how well you can get the feel for the subtle differences! It's enough to make me tear out my hair!

I have NEVER seen a new left-handed 40-50 pound bow in ANY bow shop I've ever been in. Thank goodness there's a woman within a couple hundred miles of me who just HAPPENS to be left-handed, prefers a 40-50 pound draw, has a draw length of 26.5, and sells her used target bows through the same shop where I shoot regularly. I just picked up a second bow that used to be hers because I had a chance to shoot it to see if it was a good fit. Otherwise I'd be completely out of luck and still shooting my old Genesis Pro!

When will they take us seriously?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*so far*



okpik said:


> Isn't it SO frustrating? Women shooters are totally disregarded as a viable market, and so are left-handed shooters. Those of us that are BOTH get the double whammy! The bow shops won't stock women's (or lefty) bows because they don't sell enough of them, but who wants to spend that kind of money on a bow they've never had the chance to shoot?? I won't!
> 
> And for those folks that say "just shoot a right-handed bow--that will give you a good idea what the draw cycle is like" I say BALONEY! Just try shooting wrong-handed and see how well you can get the feel for the subtle differences! It's enough to make me tear out my hair!
> 
> ...


I wish you ladies weren't so far from my shop. 

We stock all the major models in left hand and 40-50lb. 

We Sell a ton of lefty bows each year. 

Shops should realize, I have never had a problem selling any left handed bow we have purchased.
These shops that do not cater to the serious lady archers are leaving a serious amount of money on the table. (for shops like ours to grab)

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

I am extremely happy with my Passion, the draw is smooth, she is solid on the back wall. The guys laugh when I say it feels like part of my body.

I can't imagine feeling anywhere near comfortable pulling a lefty bow ~ how would they expect you to choose one pulling with your right? ~Some people's children, LOL.


----------



## Krys1313 (Jan 5, 2009)

XForce Girl said:


> I wish you ladies weren't so far from my shop.
> 
> We stock all the major models in left hand and 40-50lb.
> 
> ...


Where are you in VA? I live in Maryland and I am a left handed female shooter.


----------



## okpik (Dec 1, 2005)

XForce Girl said:


> I wish you ladies weren't so far from my shop.
> 
> We stock all the major models in left hand and 40-50lb.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad to hear that SOMEONE is interested in our business! Now if I could find a shop around here that felt the same way! Cudos to you! :thumbs_up


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

okpik said:


> I'm so glad to hear that SOMEONE is interested in our business! Now if I could find a shop around here that felt the same way! Cudos to you! :thumbs_up


While at the ATA show, I visited a sock vendor to see if he offered my size. His response was "no there is no market for female hunting products" so you could try on a mens size 8 sock. I have a size 6.5 in ladies, did he really think I would fit. What did he expect me to do with the rest tie it in a knot?:angry:

All I can say is that before I left his booth I had a few choice words and left.


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

*Mathews girl shooters*

Okay Xforce, set up a web store that caters to women! That would be freak'n ingenious. Come up with some good unscented hair conditioner worth-a-damn while you are at it. Girls I have been hunting in mens camo up until not too many years ago. I have probably become very complacent about adjusting to the flow of everything being made for right handed men. "Pick your battles" -so to speak?

I truly appreciate all the lefty support and advice of the bows. Keep it coming. 

and.... it just doesn't work to shoot non-dominant eye- I can't compromise on that one!


----------



## PlainandTall (Jul 7, 2009)

I wish you were closer, I've got a lefty hyperlite I'd let you try out... but I wouldn't part with it for anything!!


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

I'd love to try your Hyperlite. Can you be specific on why you like this bow?
Thanks!


----------



## hunterx3 (Jan 6, 2010)

I shoot left handed and picked up my Passion last week. I love it. It's very smooth, not to mention compact and lightweight. At the shop where I ordered my Passion, I did try two other types of bows and the Passion is the one that felt the best for me. Of course, all 3 bows were right handed, I think it gave me an idea and helped make my decision. Good luck!


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm not a female but my wife has the prestige and is gettind the passion and she loves them both. These are the only two mathews bows that fit her that she wiil shoot. here is a pic of here prestige. also her draw is just 22.5 inches


----------



## hamptt1 (Jan 13, 2010)

The passion is the way to go!!!!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

The shop we go to has two passions in stock, one camo and one black. They are super nice, they did have a prestige but the owner set it up for his daughter to shoot indoor with. He also has some missions that will fit a woman. Pretty cool shop. I kinda told him he needs some stuff a woman can check out when they come in.

I just got my 2nd prestige and love it too, they are awesome!


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

I just got a Mathews Passion, and I have the same issue with being a left handed female. I love my Passion though, and fortunately I have a bow shop owner south of me that realizes that being nice to me is good for his bottom line ROFL:wink: Because I spend money in his shop, my husband does too:-D


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

My wife is new to the sport(last year was her first year of practice and htuning.Now she is trying techno league.
Anyway I wanted her to get the Passion( LAC near me usually has lefty bows ) but she opted for the menace which has worked out great.
I am seriously considering ettting her a passion for valentines\birthday...she really really likes them.
She decided to take up bow hunting the same time that my stepson did (12 yr old) last year so we bought 2 mission menace bows.
I could probably off it quick if I bought the passion since lefty lower poundage bows are probably harder to find in areas with smaller bow shops. I lukily work within a couple miles of the largest mathews retailer in the world and hency I have only had mathews bows...Q2 and now a drenalin.
If you are ever near lancaster pa you should stop in lancaster Archery Supply.


----------



## brtny8632 (Jun 30, 2008)

i got the mathews passion for christmas & must say its probably the best feelin bow i shot yet. the smooth draw an its light. Shooting indoor with it & it seems to shoot real well.


----------



## Mathews_Lover (Jan 12, 2010)

I love the passion.. But right now Im torn between the passion and the Z7. Not sure which one to get. I cant get over how much shorter the passion is than all other Mathews Bows. It Look so cute!


----------



## mathewsgirl03 (Jan 30, 2010)

*new to the forum*

I think I am the only woman that shoots Mathews and does not like the Passion. My husband introduced me to the Mathews DXT and I LOVE IT. I shot the Passion and it felt really top heavy compaired to my DXT. I would recommend trying it out. I wouldn't trade it for anything : )


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

*Went Passion*

My wife opted for the passion due to the light weight size- it is almost a smaller version of the Drenalin.
I put the MMMenace in the for classified ads as a lefty. It turns out that getting the passion is kinda spotty and there happened to be a lefty with the right weight\draw on order due next week. I hope she likes it , she's excited.
Good luck with anything you choose...


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

*From Bowtech to Mathews*

I just got my camo passion this weekend! I am so excited about getting it set up. I can not believe that I was able to draw the 50lbs with no problems. With my Equalizer, I could only draw 45lbs. I am hoping that soon I will be ordering a set of 50 to 60lb limbs for my Passion. If any one is looking for one pm me I know of a dealer that has them at a great price.


----------



## cnuker (Mar 24, 2009)

*Passion*

Sorry, not a member yet......posting under my husbands name for now. 

I am a fellow lefty and feel your pain!!! So unfair!! I got my Mathews Passion 3 weeks ago and love it!!! I bought it without shooting it or anything like it. My good friend has one and she loves hers, her husband and mine both shot hers and knew it was a bow for me. I took a big chance and ordered it. Mine is the pink one with the electric pink riser. I must say I absolutely love it!!! I have the 40-50lbs limbs and am currently shooting 40lbs. When you draw it back......it's right there.......none of that "spongy" that I think you are referring to like in my Browning.

I shoot in an indoor league and I was shooting 251 with my Browning and shot a 283 the first night with my Passion. My score has greatly improved. I would suggest this bow to anyone.

Good luck!!!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Jan 7, 2010)

mathewsgirl03 said:


> I think I am the only woman that shoots Mathews and does not like the Passion. My husband introduced me to the Mathews DXT and I LOVE IT. I shot the Passion and it felt really top heavy compaired to my DXT. I would recommend trying it out. I wouldn't trade it for anything : )


I haven't shot the Passion but I also shoot the DXT and LOVE IT!! I actually shot my highest score by like 30 points at the last 3d tournament with it. The DXt is all around a great bow. Although I shot the z7 and wow that felt awesome, but unfortunatly the DL doesnt go down far enough for me.


----------

